# Williams Confident Despite Series Deficit



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

> ORLANDO -- With the Cleveland Cavaliers trailing the Orlando Magic two games to one, you might think the Cavs, ultraconfident all year long, have been swagger-jacked.
> 
> But on the eve of Tuesday's Game 4, they were still talking bravely, especially their smallest man.
> 
> ...


http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/playoffs/2009/columns/story?columnist=broussard_chris&page=mowilliams-Game3-090525


----------

